# Why do cats NEVER learn?!



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

They're driving me particularly crazy today!

I cleaned their litter tray out this morning before work and put the bag full of dirty litter by the front door ready to take outside with me when I went to the car. Within 3 minutes, Baby had pissed on it and because my hallway is on a slant, it had trickled all the way down the hall by the time I'd grabbed the kitchen towel to mop it up! Didnt have time to disinfect the wood floor before work so when I came home I was like 

One of them has also just pooed on the floor right next to the litter tray.. What the hell!! Two nights ago while I let someone in to come collect something they bought off me from Ebay, I shut the door on Baby as he likes to escape and run upstairs to the other flats.. In the 3 mins he was shut in, he decided he needed to poo and did it on my new rug.. Why did he choose the rug? My entire apartment is wood floored but nooooo he's gotta do it on he rug!! So I cleaned it up, but now he can clearly still smell it cos at every opportunity he is trying to cover the non existant poo with.. fresh air! He scrats all round it.. GIVE UP!

Rex is just as bad, no matter how many times I tell him off for being on the kitchen worktops, I turn round and hes on them again! He's obsessed with licking the tap even though he has a bowl full of fresh water down 24/7. He will lick anything in sight, say I've just finished my tea, he's trying to get to my plate.. Grr.

Rex also steals things; the plug, pens, bobbles.. and tears newspapers/magazines to shreds! Can I keep him in a rabbit hutch, lol ?

Then there's the matter of the kitchen bin. They jump on it, tip it over, get in it.. Anything they can! Think I'm gonna have to start putting it in an empty kitchen cupboard or something, they're driving me crazy.

Cat obedience classes anyone?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like most kitten LOL. Need to clean the rug with biological powder and get rid of the smell properly or he will do it again:whistling2: I would keep them in one room with litter tray until they get the message:devil:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sorry nat but coulkdnt help laughing:lol2:

ninja buries his empty food dish with imaginary rubbish and bits of fluff and scraps of paper:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Sounds like most kitten LOL. Need to clean the rug with biological powder and get rid of the smell properly or he will do it again:whistling2: I would keep them in one room with litter tray until they get the message:devil:


Whilst I'm at work, they have my bedroom and the hallway (Which is where their litter tray is) but after this morning they had just the hallway as I really didn't want to come home to a pissy bed lol.
Will give the biological powder a go, I used Dettol lol as I have no carpet cleaner.. didn't think I'd need it with no carpets haha. I'm sure he's already peed on the rug again, but Im not getting my nose close enough to sniff.
They best grow out of this naughtiness stage, they've literally just started being like this, they've been fine otherwise.
Could they be entering puberty? Time to get their balls chopped off maybe?
Baby is 8 months, Rex is 7 months.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww lol we never had a problem with cats till we got the first male hes now 10 months and missys the litter tray pees in my mums room and poos and pees in the bath last male cat we will every own lol thewy have 4 litter trays between 3 cats and still hes a pain all litter trays have diffrent litter in them as one cat likes catsan other likes wood based and so on but no he likes the bath or my mums floor


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

That's my problem then lol.. male indoor cats. I've had male cats before, but never indoor so they never did their business inside, ever. 
Cat pee smells


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NO dont use Dettol its highly toxic to cats :blush: It contains Phenol, anything that goes cloudy in water ie dettol and disinfectant contains it. If I was you i would lift the rug, clean it and dont put it back down till theyve lost the urge. I would castrate immediately too, Ive always had mine done at 5/6 months before the smell and hormones kick in


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> NO dont use Dettol its highly toxic to cats :blush: It contains Phenol, anything that goes cloudy in water ie dettol and disinfectant contains it. If I was you i would lift the rug, clean it and dont put it back down till theyve lost the urge. I would castrate immediately too, Ive always had mine done at 5/6 months before the smell and hormones kick in


Oooops, too late :shock:
I've cleaned it again with some powder now anyway, my rug just looks a state now haha.
About 30 minutes ago I went into the hallway to check on the cats (Heard scratching on the floor) and Baby had peed on the floor AGAIN!! So Ive used crap loads of laminate cleaner stuff in the hope that the smell of cat wee will not be smelt again. It's so damn frustrating because he's doing it right next to the litter tray which has fresh litter in! I've now taken the hood off the litter tray in the hope it will attract him to it more, dunno if it'll work but Im sick of cat wee on the floor :devil:

Once I get some 'spare' cash (Is that possible at christmas?!) I'll get them done. Is it best getting them done together or seperately? Or does it not matter too much?


And Ditta.. missed ya reply earlier but :bash: for laughing at me  Lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cats do the crazyest things...mine had a tendancy to go next to the downstairs loo...it was like she knew thats where it went but couldnt reach..:lol2:
castration should help for territory spraying look around, there might be vouchers you can get to help with cost : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The sooner you castrate the better. As soon as his male smell kicks in, it stays! and so will the habit of spraying up your curtains as soon as he stops squating to pee.

Dettol, bleach, Zoflora. All Cat killing products. It gets in through the cats paws and by them licking their paws which they do very often anyway. The poison then enters the cats system and soon you have a dead cat.
It's ok saying 'too late' but in the same way as Dog owners should know not to feed Chocolate and throw sticks. ALL Cat owners should know what can kill their cat. 

Like saying 'ooo I didn't know that leaving pills out and the kids eating them like sweets would kill them.'


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimp bleach is ok its the rest that are lethal.But no use cleaning pee with bleach as its the same make up and attracts them back. Phenol clouds the water and this is the lethal stuff so any disinfectant that goes cloudy is poisonous. Brat I think you need to contact RSPCA or Cats Protection for vouchers or it will get worse not better. I would get them done at the same time. All male cats should be neutered wether indoor or out as they either spray your house or fight and catch Feline Leukeamia(sp) or Feline Aids. What litter are you using? To attract them to the tray the finer the litter the better. Hope this helps:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell you beat me to it on every count with the Dettol (I had a sharp intake of breath when I read that!) and the bio powder etc! It also helps after cleaning up any wee to spray the area with something with an alcohol base (like surgical spirit etc) which will remove any last remnants of smell.

Nat you need to get both of them neutered asap. At that age they can mate and then you'll end up with more problems. Your boy is probably spraying because there's a female in the house.

Most of my cats now spray and I blame it on keeping one boy entire to try and get him made up to champion before I neutered him. Once he started spraying, when he was 10 months old, he was off to the vets the next day! However, it didn't stop him and all the others picked up on the smell and started joining in, but this behaviour is also coupled with the fact that at that time I had about 8/10 cats and litters of kittens once or twice a year so they were also quite stressed and that makes them pee everywhere too! 

So now my life is spent with "damage limitation" to deal with the problem. 

And I NEVER leave carrier bags of anything on the floor, as my cats are all obsessed with pee-ing on carrier bags!

What Shell says is right, confine them to one room until the behaviour stops. You've only got 2 cats, so the problem is much easier put right, if you act quickly enough.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

well poppy keeps jumping in with my turtles and drinking their water,she even knocks the lid of to get in their.:bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Eileen we had 2 carrier bags which we have used to sort the stuff that needs shredding, its been here overnight. This morning I have had to strip out the corner were they were to clean up the cat pee. I was just thinking how good they had been too:lol2: Both Brats cats are male arent they???


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooops! :blush: So sorry!! :blush:

There've been so many threads on here recently of people with 2 kittens of opposite sexes which have mated, I forgot Baby was originally the female, who turned out to be a male wasn't he/she? :bash:. Bad me!! And sorry Nat!!!

However, as they are both boys, their hormones are kicking in and they are now producing testosterone! So it's even more important that they get neutered asap and preferably at the same time. The spraying is probably 2 males beginning to decide whose territory they're in and who is top cat. The pooping on the floor is classic territory marking and this could be because there's a little hierarchy struggle going on. Neutering will calm down the testosterone levels and reduce some of the aggression it brings with it and hopefully they'll decide on their hierarchy and settle down, but you must get them neutered asap as 2 entire males do not "share" anything very well.

What is the fascination with cats and carrier bags? Like I said I daren't leave a carrier bag on the floor overnight, otherwise I know a cat will pee on it! Then I have the Siamese who is obsessed with chewing and lickin them!! :crazy:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They do love peeing on carrier bags do cats! lol

Fen, Glad I'm not the only one who did a sharp intake of breath at the whole Dettol thing. Thought this was common knowledge to be honest as it is in almost every good cat book.


We had a Maine **** who had a thing for collecting socks, and making a nest of them on top of the Bookshelves.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have never left carrier bags on the floor here so touch wood, haven't had it yet.... but all 5 of my moms will argue over who gets to pee on a carrier bag first at her house!

I don't use dettol anyway but had no idea it could be dangerous, so have learnt something valuable here today.

When my cats were weeing by the front door I used vinegar which didn't smell great for me but smelt even worse for them and they stopped almost immediately, once the habit was broken for a week they never seemed bothered about going back to the spot, so the vinegar smell was only there for 7-10 days.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes Christy I use vinegar too if I haven't any surgical spirit in. SS does smell awaful, but it keeps them away and by the time I stop and they go back all the smell has gone.

It's good to know that there are so many people who have "carrier bag peeing cats" in their household - kinda reassuring in a very odd way!! :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just as well we all love our carrierbag peeing :lol2:cats isnt it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Too true! My house would be a much calmer place without them and slightly sweeter smelling, although we both work very hard to NOT have a cat pee smelling house, but wouldn't it be quiet and lonely??? Not half!!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes Eileen, Baby was female but is now male LOL.
I will get them done as soon as I can, but it wont be until January now, with Christmas and all that, unless I ask for "Cat balls chopped off" For Xmas, which would be odd :|

The binbag I put down was literally there for 5 minutes befor eI left for work and was gonna take it out with me, so annoying lol, will be putting it in the corridor outside my front door next time lol.




Pimperella said:


> The sooner you castrate the better. As soon as his male smell kicks in, it stays! and so will the habit of spraying up your curtains as soon as he stops squating to pee.
> 
> Dettol, bleach, Zoflora. All Cat killing products. It gets in through the cats paws and by them licking their paws which they do very often anyway. The poison then enters the cats system and soon you have a dead cat.
> It's ok saying 'too late' but in the same way as Dog owners should know not to feed Chocolate and throw sticks. *ALL Cat owners should know what can kill their cat. *
> ...


I've had cats most of my life and never knew it, but I highly doubt a small amount of my rug with Dettol apple fragrance surface spray is gonna make me end up with a dead cat, as you so bluntly put it. 
Pills kill kids? Really?... Must take those pills out of the toybox.




feorag said:


> Too true! My house would be a much calmer place without them and slightly sweeter smelling, although we both work very hard to NOT have a cat pee smelling house, but wouldn't it be quiet and lonely??? Not half!!


I always joke that they're driving me crazy at times, but I wouldn't be without them now :flrt:


----------

